# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Client sτο Γαλάτσι αναζητά νέο κόμβο.

## denuk

Γεια χαρά. Μένω στο μέσο της Γαλατσίου και θέλω να βρω άλλο κόμβο για να συνδεθώ, εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα με τον κόμβο που συνδέομαι. Τώρα πιάνω τον awmn_3725 και τον awmn916_andriko. Όποιος τους γνωρίζει ας επικοινωνήσει παρακαλώ για μια σταθερή IP, έχω δεν κατάφερα να τους βρω. Εκτός από αυτούς πιάνω σε άλλες κατευθύνσεις της κεραίας τον awmn_001 και τον vago13. Τελειώνοντας έχω Access Point Linksys WAP54G. Καλή χρόνια σε όλους.

----------


## jabarlee

Ο 3725 δεν έχω ιδέα ποιος είναι
ο 916 είναι δικός μου client που έχει ένα AP για σύνδεση φίλου που δεν έχει άμεση οπτική επαφή με άλλο bb κόμβο του awmn
Κοινώς, σε αυτούς δε μπορείς να συνδεθείς
Ο vaggos 13 είναι ενεργός κόμβος, μπορείς να τον βρεις στο forum, όσο για το awmn_001 να υποθέσω ότι είναι κάποιος κόμβος του dti ?

Πάντως, η συσκευή που έχεις δεν είναι κατάλληλη για χρήση στο awmn καθώς δε μπορείς (από όσο ξέρω) να μειώσεις την ισχύ εκπομπής

----------


## denuk

Το Access Point (Linksys WAP54G) δεν με απασχολεί και πολύ μιας και σκέφτομαι να πάρω το Dlink 900 που κατεβάζει ισχύ όταν και αμα συνδεθώ με κάποιο κόμβο (μην πετάω άσκοπα λεφτά). Το πρόβλημα μου είναι με ποιον 8α συνδεθώ γιατί έτσι που παω δεν με βλέπω τελικά να συνδέομαι πουθενά και στον παλιό κόμβο δεν επιστρέφω. Τον Vago τον έπιανα με 20% σήμα το ασθενέστερο από όλους τους προαναφερόμενους και έτσι δεν γνωρίζω αν 8α έχω καλή σύνδεση. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για της χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σου.

----------


## dti

> ... όσο για το awmn_001 να υποθέσω ότι είναι κάποιος κόμβος του dti ?


Όχι δεν είναι... Ως γνωστόν τα 4 ap's μου, έχουν σαν ssid το *awmn* (σκέτο).
Επιπλέον, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάνει τον κόμβο μου από κει που είναι ο denuk.
Αν μπορεί ο denuk να μας δώσει την MAC address του συγκεκριμένου ap.

----------


## denuk

Γεια χαρά και πάλι. 3η μέρα σήμερα και δεν βλέπω να βγάζω άκρη, τους μόνους που πιάνω μετά από τρελή ταλαιπωρία είναι ο awmn_001 και awmn_3725 κανένα άλλο οποίος τους γνωρίζει παρακαλώ ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους. Καλιτερο σημα εχω με τον awmn_001.

----------


## dti

Πες μας την MAC address που πιάνεις.

----------


## denuk

Γεια σου dti και thanks για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Το mac adress του
awmn-3725 είναι 00:14:BF:A5:AE:EC και τον πιάνω με 17% σήμα σήμερα, χτες με 32%.

----------


## vaggos13

Τι οπτική επαφή έχεις γύρω σου; Σε κλείνουν κτήρια; Βλέπεις προς την Πατησίων; Τον OTE Αλυσίδας;

----------


## denuk

Χαίρε Vago. Γενικά είμαι κλεισμένος σχεδόν από παντού το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η πολυκατοικία είναι 2όροφη δηλαδή κάπου στα 10 μέτρα το πολύ και η κεραία αλλά 6 μέτρα. Έχω μικρό άνοιγμα προς γκαβά και μεγάλο άνοιγμα προς Αγίας Λάβρας εκεί πιάνω και τους 2 κόμβους χτες έπιανα και εσένα, σήμερα όμως με την καμία. Toν OTE δεν τον βλέπω. Ο κόμβος που συνδεόμουν πέρα ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πια είχα πολλά προβλήματα αλλά τουλάχιστον έμπαινα ανά διαστήματα ανάλογα με τα κέφια του κόμβου τώρα τίποτα. Τι να κάνω ; δεν ξέρω.

----------


## vaggos13

Μάλλον τότε δεν θα με βλέπεις  ::  Είμαι προς το φιξ που είναι πλατεία τώρα δηλαδή πρέπει να έχεις οπτική προς την Πατησίων και πιο κάτω.

----------


## denuk

Όποιος γνωρίζει τους κόμβους παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί τους για μια σταθερή IP. Δεν είναι πουθενά γραμμένοι.

awmn-3725 00:14:BF:A5:AE:EC και τον πιάνω με 17%
awmn_001 00:0F:B5:0F :: A:AA και τον πιάνω με 18%

----------


## dti

#3725 karambel : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=search&q=3725 

Απ΄όσο γνωρίζω ο karambel δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος με bb link σε κάποιον κόμβο, οπότε δεν έχει έννοια να συνδεθείς εκεί, εκτός κι αν όντως ετοιμάζεται κάποιο link με κάποιον άλλο που είναι στο backbone.
Πάντως δίπλα του είναι ο κόμβος του savagetuning #6501.
Επικοινώνησε μαζί του να μάθεις ποια είναι τα σχέδιά του. 

Για το awmn_001 τα είπαμε πιο πάνω, δεν μου ανήκει και είναι είτε λάθος ssid είτε μαϊμού awmn ap...

----------


## denuk

Στον 916 δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ 
Στον #3725 karambel δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ 
Στον #1084 vaggos13 δεν τον πιάνω πια

Και τέλος να υποθέσω ότι ούτε στον awmn_001 θα μπορέσω να συνδεθώ. Μιας και κανένας δεν γνωρίζει ποιος και που είναι. 

Πανέμορφα 

Thanks παντός για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## dti

Υπομονή και τακτικά scans (ανέβασε και κανένα 3μ. ιστό μήπως και πιάσεις άλλον κόμβο)!

----------


## denuk

Καλή χρόνια σε όλους. Σήμερα ανέβασα στα 10 μέτρα την κεραία και αγόρασα επίσης το D-Link 900AP+. Ελπίζω όταν θα κάνω scan να πιάσω κανένα κόμβο, γιατί πιο ψηλά δεν παει. Άμα πέσει ο ιστός θα με ακούσετε στις ειδήσεις. LOL

----------


## suzukakias

Ωραίος φίλε μου!10 μέτρα ακομα και θα συνδεθείς με το διαστημικό σταθμο mir.να μαζέψεις καμια δεκαριά ζβούδια και θα τα καταφέρεις για πλάκα.αντε και αν καταφέρω να συνδεθώ εγω θα σου στείλω καλώδιο.θα τα πούμε...  ::

----------


## Kawaboy

suzukakia τα στηνουμε μεχρι τον MIR?και οποιος νικησει παιρνει τον εξοπλισμο του dennuk.xaxaxax.Dennuk αμα γινεις κομβος τωρα θα σε πιανει ολο το γαλατσι,δε το προχωρας το θεμα?

----------

